# Android Phones under 6000!??!



## pagipunjabi (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Digitians,

help me get an Android with a followin requisite of mine..

1. Android (obvious)
2. wifi
3. 3G ( could do away with)
4. 3.5 mm jack for music
5. Budget Rs. 6000 +/- 500

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2011)

only option: samsung galaxy y if you want something usable. avoid all those 2.8"/resistive screen mobiles.


----------



## pagipunjabi (Dec 4, 2011)

Olrite Galaxy Y is an option!!

how about LG Optimus Me P350 ??

Galaxy Apollo?? Is Apollo available in India...?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2011)

Avoid the me. Get the Galaxy Y. better phone.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2011)

pagipunjabi said:


> Olrite Galaxy Y is an option!!
> 
> how about LG Optimus Me P350 ??
> 
> Galaxy Apollo?? Is Apollo available in India...?



me is overpriced. avoid. 

apollo is galaxy 3. long discontinued. check Micromax A70 only if you want a camera & proper resolution. else y is better.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2011)

Galaxy Y & MicroMax A70


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 5, 2011)

+1 to *Samsung Galaxy Y*. The best android phone in Rs.7,000/- If you can invest Rs.1,000/- more then go for it.


----------



## ofabhishek (Dec 5, 2011)

Galaxy Y

Buy Samsung Galaxy Y at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Use Coupon "LB5POFF" and get the phone around 6.5k


----------



## pagipunjabi (Dec 6, 2011)

Are there any complains regarding Galaxy Y screen?


----------



## Soumik (Dec 8, 2011)

For that budget, i dont think anything's better than Galaxy Y. You can go for it eyes closed. Unless you want to try out the A70... which also.. on paper, is a nice device.


----------



## devx (Dec 8, 2011)

3 options for android in your budget :-

Samsung Galaxy Y -- 6.7k
Micromax A70 -- 7.5k
I-Ball Andi (Dual sim) -- 6.2k

Samsung Galaxy Y is the best amongst above., Micromax is really overpriced. , I-ball would be a good option if you want need a dual-sim phone.


----------

